# Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich



## iRaptor (8. April 2010)

*Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ziemlich nerviges Problem. Mein Firefox und IE ändert automatich die Start seite auf darlehen-kredite.eu. Ich stelle es wieder auf Google aber es ändert sich wieder. Ich habe Eset scannen lassen, er findet auch was. Aber das problem habe ich immer noch. Jemand eine Idee?



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 12:52:21, on 08.04.2010
> Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

schau mal die installierten addons oder eher die plugins durch. meine freundin hatte sowas au schonmal und da hatte sich irgend nen plugin installiert. nach dessen entfernung wars wieder normal. vllt hilft dir das ja auch *daumen drück*


----------



## iRaptor (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

Kein aufälliges Addon gefunden.
Hab Firefox Neuinstalliert und den Profil Ordner gelöcht.
Hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

@iRaptor

In der Logfile-Auswertung wird dir doch der Pfad des Übeltäters angezeigt:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Start Page = darlehen-kredite.eu

Starte die regedit.exe, ändere dort im genannten Pfad den Eintrag "darlehen-kredite.eu" in deine bevorzugte Startadresse und mach ein Neustart von Windows.


----------



## iRaptor (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

naja, aber ich benutze ja eigt. den Inet Explorer nicht.
ich bin ja schon auf die Idee gekommen das da zu ändern, aber es kommt automatisch wieder diese drecks seite


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*



iRaptor schrieb:


> naja, aber ich benutze ja eigt. den Inet Explorer nicht.
> ich bin ja schon auf die Idee gekommen das da zu ändern, aber es kommt automatisch wieder diese drecks seite


Die personalisierte Startseite vom IE als auch vom Firefox wird unter diesem Pfad gespeichert. Warum sich die Startseite trotz Änderung permanent wieder in "darlehen-kredite.eu" ändert ist mir momentan auch ein Rätsel.
Versuch es mal damit, indem du in den Firefox-Einstellungen die Startseite noch einmal änderst und gleichzeitig die Cookies, den Cache und die Chronik löschst. Danach machst ein Neustart vom Firefox. Wenn all das auch nicht klappt dann bin ich erst mal am Ende mit meinem Latein. Virus


----------



## iRaptor (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

Alles gemacht, nichts gehohlen.
Ich hab es mir jetzt ganz einfach gemacht.
Neuer Windows Benutzeraccount erstellt, alle meine Daten übertragen und den Alten gelöcht. 
Habe jetzt noch mal AntiVirus und Antispyware drüberlaufen lassen.
Das Proplem gehört bis jetzt der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

Ich glaub, du hättest auch nur ein neues Profil für Firefox erstellen brauchen.


----------



## iRaptor (8. April 2010)

*AW: Firefox ändert Startseite Automatich*

Jetzt ist zu spät. 
So viel Arbeit war das mit dem neuen Benutzer Account auch nicht.

LG


----------

